# HI, I am Jaxon and I'm 14 weeks old!



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

What do you think? Here are some baby pictures, and some of me now too!

My human parents have lots of questions so please be nice to them. They are trying hard.

:laugh::laugh:

Here I was 8 weeks old




























Here I am at 12 weeks I think











This is my brother.....He hasn't yet learned to appreciate me yet









This is my yard. I dig in it. New grass is fun to landscape you know









This is my new sister. She too has not yet accepted my presence. We will work on that.









My ears were up for a day or two. I'm now 14 weeks and we really hope that after I stop teething that they stay for good.









I see you later.

Jaxon


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Jaxon's a cutie,but the cat doesn't seem to be pleased.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Jaxon, You are adorable and I'm sure you'll have your people trained in no time. Welcome!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww so cute and I love the name


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, the kitties are not thrilled to say the least. At 8 weeks, Jaxon was a punching bag for their frustrations on not owning the whole house any more. At 12 weeks, Jaxon had grown much bigger. The kitties began to panic. "Oh no, it's actually growing". Haha. 

Now at 14+ weeks, they don't know what to do and they're in hardcore panic mode. We've literally tried everything, and they just don't want to be friends yet. We're hoping that when he's older they will come around a bit. For now, Jaxon rules the downstairs and yard, and the kitties rule the upstairs and bedrooms. 

Watching Jaxon try to be friends is so sad. The kitties only have one intention, and that is to "Kill it before it grows any bigger". Haha.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Jaxon is adorable! Welcome to the forums


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Have fun with the cats. We had four; two took to him pretty quick, the other two left scars on his nose. They came around enough to be okay with his presence, but one never really came around. She just avoided him.

Jaxon is absolutely beautiful. Congradulations!


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Next stop obedience training. Is there a spot on this site for Southern California/Los Angeles/Ventura County'ish training spots, or dog clubs. I want him to be actively involved in a club and get ongoing training.

Thank you again.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Welcome and Congratulations.
Jaxon is SO CUTE!
Good luck with the kitties!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so stinkin cute  love that picture of the cat, lol. i can see who rules the roost!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

He's a real cutie. Good luck with the kitties.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

haha thanks.. yah the cats are clearly still in charge, but they're losing ground the bigger he gets. Haha.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Jaxon Welcome to you and your parents. You are a very handsome boy and Im sure the kitties are just a little jealous of how smart and handsome you are.


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Great pictures.............thanks for sharing. I agree with others, that cat is the boss.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

He's a cutie pie and im def jealous of his yard with the pool...wish we had a pool!!


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you everybody. This is what it looks like when he gets to play during lunch.










I hate only letting him out of his crate for an hour during the day. Poor little guy loves laying in the sun.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Haha love the pool pic! He's like "what? me?"


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Jaxon is a handsome little bugger.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Too cute! I miss those days.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> Too cute! I miss those days.


I hear you!!!!! They will be gone too soon.

I would have 5 of these little buggers if they came with a NO LANDSHARK model.

:wild::wild:


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

Awe, what a cutie pie you are Jaxon. I too am jealous of your yard with a pool, lucky boy.

I was going to say, 5 of these cuties at the landshard stage......eek!


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Haha. I think they make them like that Linda on purpose! Or we would all want 10 of them!!!!

Haha


----------



## DaniRo (Jan 8, 2013)

Adorable!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

He's hideous!

Tell you what - I'll take him off your hands so you don't have to feel so embarrassed to have him in your yard. I'm just that kind of person


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

:rofl: :rofl:



blackshep said:


> He's hideous!
> 
> Tell you what - I'll take him off your hands so you don't have to feel so embarrassed to have him in your yard. I'm just that kind of person


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I could eat you up, you're so cute!!

Times like this I wish we had known Joey as a pup. We adopted him a year and a half ago, when he was 6 years old.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Hahaha BlackShep. Can I have him back when he's done landsharking?

lol.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

I am 4 months old, my teeth hurt, my feet are huge, and my ears are floppy again!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Cute. What were you looking for in Southern California again? Did you get an answer?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> Cute. What were you looking for in Southern California again? Did you get an answer?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi!

I was looking for some training. We made contact with his fathers owner and we're going to watch him train about an hour from our house. We want him to do some agility stuff, and general obedience.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

I am growing up!!


Here's a couple new pics. Ears up one day, down the week later. 



















4 months and 42 lbs and counting!

















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

ImJaxon said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was looking for some training. We made contact with his fathers owner and we're going to watch him train about an hour from our house. We want him to do some agility stuff, and general obedience.


If you are in Orange County, I can recommend Harvey Allen. He trains Fiona. He does obedience, scent training and protection. He had agility equipment out yesterday. Fiona likes to run thru the tube. He has done Sch and his dog is a trained narcotics dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> If you are in Orange County, I can recommend Harvey Allen. He trains Fiona. He does obedience, scent training and protection. He had agility equipment out yesterday. Fiona likes to run thru the tube. He has done Sch and his dog is a trained narcotics dog.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh wow. That is great too. I am not in Orange County, but that's OK. It's about an hour away for me, as most of the good facilities are training wise. I will keep that in mind, and THANK YOU for that recommendation.

I'm going to Google!!!!!!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

awesome pup!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

God he is just too cute. Love the ears. This time period reminds me of a two or three year old kid. Not a baby but not a preschooler yet.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks you guys. He is quite the little character. Aren't they all though? I never met a GSD without a dynamic personality!

I agree on the analysis. We were calling him a disruptive teenager the other day, and we realized that at best he is probably the equivalent of a 4-5 year old, so we decided to give him the title "wrecking ball". Hahahahaha.


----------



## mkfisher (Feb 14, 2013)

*Beautiful Jaxon*

Jaxon is positively beautiful His early pictures remind me a little of Max. (Im a little worried about him at the moment) Beautiful markings and facial expressions. I look forward to watching him grow through your pictures. And his sister will just have to get used to it. Cats are so funny


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

My mother lets me on the couch. She's not helping my daddy turn me into a killer watchdog with all this love. I'm getting huge too. I'm 19 weeks and 44 lbs. I am going to be a BIG doggy!


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

I like the beach too. We went to walk there this weekend on President's Day.

I hope we come here more. 18 Weeks old is lot's of fun. Everyone was touching me and I met a bunch of other dogs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jaxon, you're cute. Tell your pet parent that 18 weeks old is really young for all that collar, and when you go to school have the trainer show him how to fit it properly, and remove a couple of links.

Lots of raw meaty bones will help that ear too.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

selzer said:


> Jaxon, you're cute. Tell your pet parent that 18 weeks old is really young for all that collar, and when you go to school have the trainer show him how to fit it properly, and remove a couple of links.
> 
> Lots of raw meaty bones will help that ear too.


YEah, we got a scolding by a bunch of others as well. I need to remove some of the links. 

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

20 Weeks!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This is the most hilarious thing I've seen in a while.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Today I am 6 months old.

My ear is still not up.










When I move my head back it goes, but darn it I have a lazy ear!










We painted a wall this weekend in my yard. I run in it a lot.










THanks! Happy Birthday to Me, Happy Birthday To Me.



Jaxon.


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

Look I'm 8 months old and I weigh 75lbs already! Wheeeeeeeeee. I like to get settled by my mommy.

OH yah and I like to counter surf too. I get in big trouble for this, but I DON'T care I'm a rebel.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

ImJaxon said:


>


What a handsome boy! He looks like a giant melting puddle. :blush:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It looks like the lazy ear finally stood?

They sometimes do give us a run for our money.

Very cute pup!


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

What a little cutie! I Love puppies ??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

ImJaxon said:


> The kitties only have one intention, and that is to "Kill it before it grows any bigger". Haha.


OMG I lost my coffee over that...thank you  that is EXACTLY the intention of my cats too!!!


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Roxy counter surfs too...it's really hard to be serious with a german shepherd standing at the counter looking like she's placing an order. We call it "bellying up to the bar"


----------



## ImJaxon (Jan 21, 2013)

selzer said:


> It looks like the lazy ear finally stood?
> 
> They sometimes do give us a run for our money.
> 
> Very cute pup!


Yah, I had to put a form in it. Seems to be up now. That ear is kind of weird any how, but its up now. Haha.


----------

